# How Dallas Stole Chandler Parsons From Houston



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Any mention of the Texas Triangle, in NBA circles, has always had a very specific meaning.
> 
> Until this past summer.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...ericks-stole-chandler-parsons-houston-rockets


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

"Spock of the NBA" :laugh:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

He's Spock AND he's Dork Elvis? Morey's starting to pile up the nicknames.

On the court, I think Parsons changing teams just made the Mavs a better team than the Rockets this season. That's what really matters in this "feud".


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

they paid him a lot of money?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

e-monk said:


> they paid him a lot of money?


...and the Rockets had the final say-so but decided not to match the offer.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I thought Zach Lowe was the NBA Spock?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I made a mistake coming into this thread.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

RollWithEm said:


> ...and the Rockets had the final say-so but decided not to match the offer.


because they thought it was too much and or because they had dreams of Bosh (or something as grand or grander) which did not materialize

and now they're worse off

but also and now Rick Carlisle is bemoaning Parson's conditioning


----------

